# Wild caught Goby



## Martin in Holland (5 Dec 2017)

My son netted two small Gobies in the local stream, not willing to put them back I put them in my office tank thinking that they would probably die .... but they are doing great and eating anything I offer them .


----------



## Edvet (5 Dec 2017)

Got to make a local steam tank now


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> Got to make a local steam tank now


I often thought about that, but not at the moment.


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Dec 2017)

@Edvet 
If I would make a local stream copy at my home, should I also put some swordtails, platies and african cyclids in it?..... I can see those in the stream pretty much everywhere


----------



## Edvet (6 Dec 2017)

You mean like all "gezelschapsaquaria"


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Dec 2017)

No,,, this is what I really see in the stream here... some fish got out from a breeding/testing facility and are in abundance now.
Pretty fish though, but not native.


----------



## MirandaB (13 Dec 2017)

Great find Martin....they look to be Rhinogobius duospilus but I'm no expert 
Just got myself a few pairs of Rhinogobius zhoui and they're great fish to keep.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Dec 2017)

Wow. Wish we had something we can catch locally


----------



## Edvet (13 Dec 2017)

https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjoy-the-waterways/fishing/fish-species/stone-loach?


----------



## Kezzab (13 Dec 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/collecting-wild-uk-fish.50217/


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2017)

MirandaB said:


> Great find Martin....they look to be Rhinogobius duospilus but I'm no expert
> Just got myself a few pairs of Rhinogobius zhoui and they're great fish to keep.


I forgot the full scientific name, but i always find the Chinese White Goby in the LFS, that's their common name. They resamble the above picture very much.. I realy like them, but i read they are fanatic shrimp hunters. And seeing the size of the mouth i believe they swallow adults like sweet candies. But is that true can they be kept with cherry shrimp without hunting them all down.?


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Dec 2017)

zozo said:


> But is that true can they be kept with cherry shrimp without hunting them all down.?


They live in the same stream side by side with shrimp, my son even cought them in the same scoop with the net, but the one I got bit the tail of one of my cherry Barbs .... that'll teach him to get to close...haha


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2017)

Last time i looked in the local park pond i saw a 40cm pike sun bading in an open spot between the plants and 360° surounded by a schools of minnows.
I sat down in the grass and watched for 45 minutes hoping for action, but it didn't happen.. The minnows seemed pretty happy and not at all bothered, all tho it looked like they kept their distance. Nature is funny, those minnows must have pretty cocky personality. If it was me i would say goodbey to my friends and swim to the other end of the pond..


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Dec 2017)

Schutterspark, Marcel? 
I still would not put shrimp in the tank together with the Goby, unless the tank was bigger and had more hiding spots.


----------



## zozo (15 Dec 2017)

Martin in China said:


> I still would not put shrimp in the tank together with the Goby, unless the tank was bigger and had more hiding spots.



I thought so, tho they not strike me as realy active fish, but everywhere i read they seem to dieet on shrimps. And i already have that combination with some shrimp hunting barbs. I guess that;s enough.. An extra one i probable damage the shrimp population to much. But everytime i see them i'm tempet to buy a few.


Martin in China said:


> Schutterspark, Marcel?


No not there that's to far away for me to visit by foot. You've visited my place a while ago.. Than you maybe remember the last roundabout with the churge and turn right to get to my place. It's there, the LTM pool the old clay pit.




It is relativily neglected and very shallow because the socker club uses it's water to spray the fields it drained 50% and the anglers club discarded it. It's to overgrown with Curled Pondweed, hornwort and yellow water lily, to much for any anglers to play. So this pond is turning back to a little natural oasis, has very clear shallow water in the summer full of plants and very little poeple (no anglers) hanging out there. So if you go on a lovely sunny day sit at the water edge in the grass you will spot everything swimming by, large schools of minnows, carps, perch, pikes, tench etc. I wish i had a gopro cam. than i could make some very nice underwtaer shots there from natural scaped sceneries.


----------



## MirandaB (15 Dec 2017)

I definitely wouldn't trust them with shrimp...if it'll fit in their mouths then they'll eat it 
Here's a pic of a couple of my male zhoui having a dignified showdown.


----------

